# Survivalist Progress Facilitated By Survivalist Fotums



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Survivalist Progress Facilitated By Survivalist Forums*
Sooner or later every defended area must be abandoned. If post SHTF is not a war of movement, it will be a war of annihilation (of people who try to defend small grave plots.) Now is the time to commit to memory and experience a number of drills and problem solutions, in a group situation, of planned And executed training. 
Where is the talk of collective survival? Talk of: organization, referrals, codes, in other words muscle where the fat was? We should offer each other usual information, shouldn't we? If this is not done, one day this site, and all the others will be shut down (by the enemy)and those who tried such sites will realize that they wasted time. We should talk about progress facilitated by survivalist forums. (1) Define it (2) Sort ourselves into categories of need and interest (3) but first , separate the dedicated survivalists from the hobbyists.
For example how many people, who are members of this site and are actually dedicated survivalists are: (1) Looking for a group (2) Live in East TN or East KY?
I have written several books on survival. My most popular book was Swamp Survival. Now I am working on a book entitled: Group Mountain Survival After TSHTF. Anybody interested in such topics? Group Survival Tactics? Home Versus Area Defense? Camouflaging Camps? Establishing Maneuver Base Areas?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

what are you getting at??

group survival?? points are,discussed/argued on a regular basis

a lot of members of this forum are unable to become refugees due to age and health issues....

and yes group thinkin is lacking but there is a forum meet up in the middle of the year.... that I wish I could goto 

I doubt you can shine more light on small group tactics outside what has been loosely argued here already...

but I challenge you PROVE ME WRONG

oh I hope you have asked the owners of this page if you can use it as a advertising medium for your books


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mentioning my books is all I plan to do since I don't need any help selling them. Do you know the difference between advertising and mentioning? I do not know you and I do not care to prove YOU wrong. I am speaking only to those "Americans" who agree with me. If none do, then I am in the wrong place. You are in Australia. Australia has a communist government too and I don't care what Australians think either. This is not a game or a skunk pis*ing contest. I think I know what you are getting at. Its an old song."Sit Down! You Are Rocking My Boat!"


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yea the number of posts made before books are mentioned.... but if you see where I'm coming from, you would accept the challenge...

your original post has nothing to do with politics just what your preaching about survival groups.... followed by what is seen here a lot by one hit wonders.... BOOKS... 

if you have come here to share knowledge, awesome, if your another "prick" here to sell, then enjoy as there are others here that get nastier than me 

have fun,

oh I avoid many political arguments here due to the target audience and lack of giving a rat's about internal US issues (as most feel about internal au issies) but if you want evidence Australia is a police state I would happily share, as I wouldn't compare us to communism, but not too far from it, take it how it is...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

survivalist77 said:


> *Survivalist Progress Facilitated By Survivalist Forums*
> Sooner or later every defended area must be abandoned. If post SHTF is not a war of movement, it will be a war of annihilation (of people who try to defend small grave plots.) Now is the time to commit to memory and experience a number of drills and problem solutions, in a group situation, of planned And executed training.
> Where is the talk of collective survival? Talk of: organization, referrals, codes, in other words muscle where the fat was? We should offer each other usual information, shouldn't we? If this is not done, one day this site, and all the others will be shut down (by the enemy)and those who tried such sites will realize that they wasted time. We should talk about progress facilitated by survivalist forums. (1) Define it (2) Sort ourselves into categories of need and interest (3) but first , separate the dedicated survivalists from the hobbyists.
> For example how many people, who are members of this site and are actually dedicated survivalists are: (1) Looking for a group (2) Live in East TN or East KY?
> I have written several books on survival. My most popular book was Swamp Survival. Now I am working on a book entitled: Group Mountain Survival After TSHTF. Anybody interested in such topics? Group Survival Tactics? Home Versus Area Defense? Camouflaging Camps? Establishing Maneuver Base Areas?


I have changed my post, completely revised my position and here is my revised response (the first response was about your total lack of the English language including grammar and a logical thought) But I can find enough in there to bring this above a rant from a liberal.

My first point is in the English language we have paragraphs, they are intended to separate one set of thought from another,(a simplified explanation)

My second point is you really do assume too much in your "subjective reality" as you make a point, assume it is fact and then assemble more points upon the assumed fact.

For instance, In your first 2-3 sentences, (hard to tell since they run together) you state that ""every defended area must be abandoned"

This is (since I love quotes) "bullshit"

There is no evidence that a defended area must be abandoned, the probability is that it will be 50-50 depending on weather a person decides to abandon or die in place and assuming a "normalcy bias" the chances are a lot more like 80 stay and 20 buG out.

Your second point is we will have a "war of annihilation" Which I am sorry has never happened, unless you can give me a case where EVERY SINGLE PERSON IN THE WAR DIED (which to me means annihilation)

I realize you mentioned (of people who try to defend small grave plots) I am sure most of us do not know what I mean, but look at point 2

I am sorry as I go on I realize you are a drunk socialist, after your 1st line of your post I cannot understand your thought process, or you are an AUTHOR, oops did I misspeak\

Please don't post on this forum if you are drunk, (well except for me as you will get the truth but I'm not selling anything)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you Montana Rancher. I hope this person is able to sober up and abandon socialism. Hopefully they can then post in an informative, understandable manner.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Although I agree with most of the previous post by Montana Rancher, I would like to point out that on several posts that I have made, when I tried to start a new paragraph on my post, they were compacted back into a single paragraph by the software of the forum. Use of an indentation indicating a new paragraph as is common, doesn't always work. 

As for the whole the whole "every area of defense must be abandoned" theory, I too say "bullshit". If EVERYBODY is out roaming around looking for food, shelter, water, and security, an overwhelming majority of them will be dead inside a year. The ones who have a place with water, food, shelter that can be defended are the ones who will survive. Even nomads like some of the Native American tribes moved from one camp site to another, depending on the time of year and the hunting, but they used the same campsites over and over.

As for a "war of annihilation", it sounds as though people will mindlessly attack other people whenever they see each other. Why would they do that? It seems to me that even then "risk vs gain" will be in effect. For example, if a group of 20 people come across the site where there are 10 people, would they attack them? If the smaller group appears to be unarmed, well fed, well supplied, and no defenses and the 20 guys are all armed with AR's/AK's then there is a good chance they would. BUT on the other hand, if the smaller group is also well armed, have allot defenses at their site, and seemed to be well trained and alert, would the larger group of 20 guys attack them realizing that most if not all of them might be killed doing so, or would they just move on to try to find an easier target? Even if there is only one guy there but he was well prepared to defend his location, would those 20 be willing to attack with the knowledge that 4 or 5 of them might be killed, if not more? IMO the original posts have allot of misconceptions and assumptions in it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Although I agree with most of the previous post by Montana Rancher, I would like to point out that on several posts that I have made, when I tried to start a new paragraph on my post, they were compacted back into a single paragraph by the software of the forum. Use of an indentation indicating a new paragraph as is common, doesn't always work.
> 
> As for the whole the whole "every area of defense must be abandoned" theory, I too say "bullshit". If EVERYBODY is out roaming around looking for food, shelter, water, and security, an overwhelming majority of them will be dead inside a year. The ones who have a place with water, food, shelter that can be defended are the ones who will survive. Even nomads like some of the Native American tribes moved from one camp site to another, depending on the time of year and the hunting, but they used the same campsites over and over.
> 
> As for a "war of annihilation", it sounds as though people will mindlessly attack other people whenever they see each other. Why would they do that? It seems to me that even then "risk vs gain" will be in effect. For example, if a group of 20 people come across the site where there are 10 people, would they attack them? If the smaller group appears to be unarmed, well fed, well supplied, and no defenses and the 20 guys are all armed with AR's/AK's then there is a good chance they would. BUT on the other hand, if the smaller group is also well armed, have allot defenses at their site, and seemed to be well trained and alert, would the larger group of 20 guys attack them realizing that most if not all of them might be killed doing so, or would they just move on to try to find an easier target? Even if there is only one guy there but he was well prepared to defend his location, would those 20 be willing to attack with the knowledge that 4 or 5 of them might be killed, if not more? IMO the original posts have allot of misconceptions and assumptions in it.


You need to disable your anti-virus ware.


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Criticism From an Ignorant Asshole*

So you are an expert on grammar? You are bullshit and your rotted, fetid thoughts are bullshit. You are just another dont rock the boat phony. No brains, but a back stabber. A whole c\areer in the military and all you retired as was platoon sgt? That's a measure of your brain power. You are a "Dont rockj the boat, I don't want to think. Idiot!


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

With insane assumptions like you make, its obvious that your understanding is impaired beyond my power to explain. Another sheeple goon, thats you!


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey dumbass. You fortify your home. Good. I can liquidate what ever you have with three men in two days. Don't deign to instruct me with a knoweledge base as narrow As your ass!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Survivalist77
Lighten up Francis.


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

You idiots. You don't even understand attacks on communism and socialism when you see them. No wonder you share Three Stooges jokes daily. Most of you have subhuman intellects and are the sheeple serfs of communism. I cannot wait until the Civil War starts.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Please stop being so mean. You are hurting our feelings.


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

Listen you cold tird cretin. I am not on here to sell slouches like you anything. I just found out all I wanted to know. This is a site of asshole phones with adolescent brains. Most of you are nothing but mouths. You can't think, you are too lazy to change and you are a bunch of sad, fat idiots. Cast pearls before you swine? No. But I will cast more shit for you, since most of you ingest too much of it daily! You are not Americans you are the wreched refuse of the police state.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sad little man...


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

I dont think you have the brains to compare anything. You are just another fat communist slave, a phony who gets on here and pretends to be a man. You have no ideas, no ability to comprehend and you lie here stagnant in a slop pool with your fellow degenerates. In a few days, I read your bullshit
I Took your sheeple pro-communist dont rock the boat temp, and I reject you as subhumans, that I will not waste any more time with. I would like to take everyone of you idiots on in a fight, what a pleasure that would be. But I sense that you prefer to vent your spleen by beating women. I can feel it.


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes you are slippy. A sad, fat, stupid, follower of idiocy. You deserve what you get. As far as being little, you are only looking in the mirror. You grotesque man wannabe..You insult dogdom by using a dog as your avatar.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know you are but what am I?


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

Take It! This is the talking to that your father should have given you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm rubber, you are glue....


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

You senior members are a clique of the dumbest, most incompetent she males that I have ever seen. Your major malfunction is that you lack manhood. You never say nor tolerate a any thing thoughtful on this site because you are a bunch of sows, lying among the muck of your own nothingness and you like it. Americans? You? Hell no! Most of you are teenage imbeciles who know nothing, think nothing and if you are old, you are proof that brains die even though the mouth remains a bullshit machine. I have taken dozens of buildings from foolish people who think that a few guys with guns and no brains can defend themselves forever. When the TSHTF anyone who wants to will seize your half assed defenses within hours as you cr\y and slobber for mercy. Each of your defended rat holes will no doubt fly obama's hammer and sickle. That will make it sweeter. I see the Lord's plan, it turns out that most of you are what you are because...you are worthless and an abomination of weakness. :lol:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

survivalist77 said:


> Take It! This is the talking to that your father should have given you.


Me thinks you need an attitude adjustment. You favored Son Hank Jr can help you out there.


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ahh. More proof that you are a child pretending to be a man.


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

You dont think sucker. You are senior member of a group of brainless she males with big mouths and puppy dog asses.:lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

survivalist77 said:


> I would like to take everyone of you idiots on in a fight, what a pleasure that would be.


We have already fought; It was earlier this morning, I did not get enough fiber yesterday so their was a bit of a struggle as I sat on the throne. Once completed, I flushed you down the toilet. Good fight but not good enough.


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

After 30 years, you retired a platoon Sergeant and you cannot even spell the word? You are also a paid member of the NRA, anyone can be that. I accuse you of being a phony. I never met a white Sergeant as dumb as you. I think you are a phony pretending to something you dont have the brains and balls to be. You certainly don't think like a full grown man. You are a sluggard who enjoys his day meal of chicken shit. Eat hearty nut case.


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

This is my last day. After a few days of studying you sheeple in your little rat hole here, I got your number. I am not only withdrawing from this way station of the Twilight Zone, but I am going to get the word out to real survivalists. Your phony site will be added to the list of Troll stations for the neurologically impaired.:lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

After I took my daily "Survivalist", I wiped my "77".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No, I got your number. (two fingers pointing at my eyes then pointing back at puny boy Survivalist77).


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I think someone stopped taking their meds. And I don't mean Slippy.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

First I would like to say I agree with Montana Rancher, and notsoyoung.
Second What the hell are you smoking?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

after all my time here I have never seen so much abuse thrown... with no bacon, served with turtles by a one legged ihop waitress.... kinda dissatisfied here..


oh wait I'm a communist Aussie....


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I wouldn't lose sleep over what some of these people think...They are set in their ways...If they don't like what you say they go off topic or attack you and get everyone laughing...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Laughing is good.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Im sorry, I TRY not to ba an asshole, but I can just invision this "person" slashing and cutting little razor marks on his genitalia, crying, biting a pillow, and screaming "WHY didn't they just except me?" .
either that, or he will be teling some poor "unprepared prepper" to "put the lotion on the skin!!!!"
I thought we had some real characterts here, and I wont mention any names, but this guy puts the nuts in the fruitcake.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> after all my time here I have never seen so much abuse thrown... with no bacon, served with turtles by a one legged ihop waitress.... kinda dissatisfied here..
> 
> oh wait I'm a communist Aussie....


For you, my dear.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

WOW, I really did miss the fun with this one! This guy sounds like the kid that everyone picked on in school! I'd bet he suffers from "Little Man Syndrome" Sounds from his boost that he and his three men can do just about anything, so I guess we can all stop prepping because with them around we have nothing to fear! Must be a relative of Chuck, Arny, or Bruce! Oh yeah, generally the ones who act like the Biggest Pricks are trying to make up for having the smallest!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> WOW, I really did miss the fun with this one! This guy sounds like the kid that everyone picked on in school! I'd bet he suffers from "Little Man Syndrome" Sounds from his boost that he and his three men can do just about anything, so I guess we can all stop prepping because with them around we have nothing to fear! Must be a relative of Chuck, Arny, or Bruce! Oh yeah, generally the ones who act like the Biggest Pricks are trying to make up for having the smallest!!!


Enough said my friend Reptilicus.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

survivalist77 said:


> You senior members are a clique of the dumbest, most incompetent she males that I have ever seen. Your major malfunction is that you lack manhood. You never say nor tolerate a any thing thoughtful on this site because you are a bunch of sows, lying among the muck of your own nothingness and you like it. Americans? You? Hell no! Most of you are teenage imbeciles who know nothing, think nothing and if you are old, you are proof that brains die even though the mouth remains a bullshit machine. I have taken dozens of buildings from foolish people who think that a few guys with guns and no brains can defend themselves forever. When the TSHTF anyone who wants to will seize your half assed defenses within hours as you cr\y and slobber for mercy. Each of your defended rat holes will no doubt fly obama's hammer and sickle. That will make it sweeter. I see the Lord's plan, it turns out that most of you are what you are because...you are worthless and an abomination of weakness. :lol:


And we could change that if we follow you. You are the one. You will start the revolution tomorrow morning and be done before dinner.

Go home, a steak, a brewski, a quickie and you're ready to take on Putin.

Wow! U da man ::clapping::


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Actually now I want him to stay. The entertainment factor is endless.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

On top of it all, Survivor77 spelled FORUM wrong! FOTUM! Too funny!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

And to think I completely skipped this thread until now BECAUSE he misspelled FORUM! I figured it was just another illiterate idiot. Now I feel slighted because I am at least as big of an asshole as Slippy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> And to think I completely skipped this thread until now BECAUSE he misspelled FORUM! I figured it was just another illiterate idiot. Now I feel slighted because I am at least as big of an asshole as Slippy.


We assholes have to stick together!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> On top of it all, Survivor77 spelled FORUM wrong! FOTUM! Too funny!


Maybe he had the word Scrotum on his mind?

He kinda sounds like Gunkid. You younger folks may not have been around these type boards during the Gunkid era, before he went to the Federal pen. Here ya go:
The LawDog Files: "Target is dismounted troll in the open. Will adjust."


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Maybe he had the word Scrotum on his mind?
> 
> He kinda sounds like Gunkid. You younger folks may not have been around these type boards during the Gunkid era, before he went to the Federal pen. Here ya go:
> The LawDog Files: "Target is dismounted troll in the open. Will adjust."


could you imagine gunkid on here.... bring it on, he would provide 90% of the entertainment on this page for years to come


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, this was great! Do stay, survival. I can cancel my TV subscription.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I just read this entire thread from back to front. Then I put a record on and played it backwards. It is so strange but I got the exact same effect. I heard weird sounds that were very unfriendly and made no sense whatsoever. I'm going to go back to prepping now, I'll check back later and see if there is any improvement in the sound quality. It has been entertaining though - I mean the record, mostly.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

And if you notice on his avatar, he's trying to form a group in his area. Where do I sign up?? I love egotistical control freaks!!! :shock:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW! another thread I should never have started reading at midnight! Friend of Gecko45?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

2


survivalist77 said:


> After 30 years, you retired a platoon Sergeant and you cannot even spell the word? You are also a paid member of the NRA, anyone can be that. I accuse you of being a phony. I never met a white Sergeant as dumb as you. I think you are a phony pretending to something you dont have the brains and balls to be. You certainly don't think like a full grown man. You are a sluggard who enjoys his day meal of chicken shit. Eat hearty nut case.


Just to make my point,

Yes I am a retired Platoon Sargent of a M1 Tank company

I am also a lifetime member in the NRA (actually several levels above lifetime)

I can spell a word, in fact I obsess about it as you can all agree

I would guess I have more balls than you, have taken more lives than you and

I say Survivaliss77 is a history we do not need to repeat.

I'm just saying, can we ban this guy?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

You forgot that he is a survival EXPERT. He even wrote some books! Of course there aren't any paragraphs. I do wonder though, someone from East Tennessee writing a book on swamp survival and is presently writing on mountain survival? What a man of many talents. Just ask him.

I first thought that I would like to see him come back, but after reading all of his comments in a row, I have changed my mind. You can only be called a fat communist for disagreeing with him so many times, then it starts to get old. 

We don't need to ban him, all we have to do is IF he comes back, continue to point out just how ridiculous some of his grandiose statements are, and he will go into one of his little boy temper tantrums and leave.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

survivalist77 said:


> So you are an expert on grammar? You are bullshit and your rotted, fetid thoughts are bullshit. You are just another dont rock the boat phony. No brains, but a back stabber. A whole c\areer in the military and all you retired as was platoon sgt? That's a measure of your brain power. You are a "Dont rockj the boat, I don't want to think. Idiot!





survivalist77 said:


> With insane assumptions like you make, its obvious that your understanding is impaired beyond my power to explain. Another sheeple goon, thats you!





survivalist77 said:


> Hey dumbass. You fortify your home. Good. I can liquidate what ever you have with three men in two days. Don't deign to instruct me with a knoweledge base as narrow As your ass!





survivalist77 said:


> You idiots. You don't even understand attacks on communism and socialism when you see them. No wonder you share Three Stooges jokes daily. Most of you have subhuman intellects and are the sheeple serfs of communism. I cannot wait until the Civil War starts.


2 Things...

1) The people you are calling stupid (and other choice words) can spell and use grammar a hell of a lot better than you, a supposed author.

2) They also, didn't start off with anything other than an actually intelligent reply to your original post, and questions for purposes of clarification. Yet you flame them without reason or merit.

I originally had a neutral stance towards you and let first impressions speak for themselves. But your words are completely baseless. You have no reason to do anything but engage in civil conversation (with the occasional heated debate). But it appears that is too much for you. So I for one have very little regard for anything you say as thus far you haven't really posted anything useful or intelligent. And the only thing you appear to be an expert at is talking shit and pissing people off.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Come on guys... We all know that there will be "takers" after SHTF. We've just identified one before hand.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It seems obvious to me that what his problem is that he considers himself an EXPERT, and expected to come here and be treated like a "Prepper god". Instead there were people here who actually QUESTIONED his opinions, which by the way he seems to believe are facts. Then he has what I can best describe as a hissy fit, and calls people names and makes accusations against them that make little or no sense. "How dare these peons question HIM"! He attacks people knowing little if anything about their past experiences or training. I read his profile, which is a little strange in itself, and I noticed that the only thing that he mentions that might show some training is that he says he is a combat vet. No mention of MOS, extra training, or more about his actual experience. Are you a combat vet if you are a cook and someone drops a mortar round near the mess hall/tent? I suppose so, but it hardly gives you the training or experience to tell other people that your way is the only way.

Frankly I think that this is some loser who watched that show on prepping on TV, decided that after watching the whole series he was an expert, started wearing camouflage everywhere he goes, and HE is the one that everyone needs to listen to in order to survive. 

By the way, I googled his book "Swamp Survival" and the only book that I could find with that title is an e-book that sells for 25 CENTS. Hardly a best seller.

I forgot to add, in his profile he states that he advises and trains people on survival or something along that line, which I think is a load of garbage. I wonder though, after reading his mindless rants, raves, and idiotic name calling after being questioned about his statement, it seems to me that he has a real problem controlling himself when even the slightest pressure comes his way. How do you think he would react to the pressure if the SHTF?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I miss the little fella, (swampsurvivor77.25centbookauthor), things ain't quite the same around here without him.:sad:
Guess his mommy caught him with the blow up camo doll in the basement and banned him from the internet. Oh well, at least he has his 3 imaginary mercenary friends.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Another miltia wannabe gets the brush off. I do like our site. At another site some guy was selling a course on how to be a "raider". The only ones who will last are the "raiders" who send him money to learn how.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

"I'm Rubber, You're Glue..." - That was the funniest damn thing said during that whole exchange Slippy. Bravo! I needed the laugh. 

Leon, Please don't ban Survivalist77; he's fun.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> You forgot that he is a survival EXPERT. He even wrote some books! Of course there aren't any paragraphs. I do wonder though, someone from East Tennessee writing a book on swamp survival and is presently writing on mountain survival? What a man of many talents. Just ask him.


Those would be coloring books.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

survivalist77 has left the building!
What a strange little duck.....hehehehe


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i believe.... wait I know, he was looking for "like minded people" and got upset when he realized we are not sheep and question everything.....

would love to have seen a debate between this survival expert and the immigration legal expert known as resistor, it would be the best entertainment ever (or the resistor may actually find a friend) both would be entertaining


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I gave up after post 12. It didn't seem to be going anywhere.
Guess I'll just go on to the next thread.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Please enlighten me why survivalist got under your skin Pheonix17 cause I read his first posting and didn't really see anything offensive about maybe a little out there but it was persons idea..so we are attacking people who don't fit in on the forums.. as for communism part...I would say Aussies are not communist but more like socialists.. and thats closer to communism then the USA is..and we still have our guns...and btw we are staunch allies the United States and Australia..But the difference between our two countries is that you gave up your right to bare arms and protect yourself from your government we never will...Sorry but it kinda upset me to see everyone jump on a new person that seemed not to fit in....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, Titan, when someone comes in here and within a couple posts starts spewing garbage like a backed up sink disposal and calls people names and insults not only their intelligence but their manliness as well they are not going to get treated too well. Trust me on this.
We do not suffer fools around here.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Please enlighten me why survivalist got under your skin Pheonix17 cause I read his first posting and didn't really see anything offensive about maybe a little out there but it was persons idea..so we are attacking people who don't fit in on the forums.. as for communism part...I would say Aussies are not communist but more like socialists.. and thats closer to communism then the USA is..and we still have our guns...and btw we are staunch allies the United States and Australia..But the difference between our two countries is that you gave up your right to bare arms and protect yourself from your government we never will...Sorry but it kinda upset me to see everyone jump on a new person that seemed not to fit in....


well read the first post, my usual response to anyone pushing books or wears and his response after it....

I missed all the directed abuse to him but after reading it, the repeated use of communist for some reason pissed me off (might throw the shoe on the other foot but kind of a stupid blow)

I didn't point out any national difference until I was a "communist Australian" oh found some firearm statistics the other day, 1 in 3 Australians have registered firearms, not ar15s but there are lots of guns out there...

and he didn't need to fit in, Montana rancher, as much of a arse he has been of late, is accepted just fine, and doesn't cry foul when someone asks him to explain his agenda, survivalist77 cried foul and everyone is a communist for calling bull shit, as such the entertainment value...

I got nothing against new people (I'm still new) but the first post been advertising I just can't help being a arse


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

survivalist77 said:


> So you are an expert on grammar? You are bullshit and your rotted, fetid thoughts are bullshit. You are just another dont rock the boat phony. No brains, but a back stabber. A whole c\areer in the military and all you retired as was platoon sgt? That's a measure of your brain power. You are a "Dont rockj the boat, I don't want to think. Idiot!


Sorry I do not post or reply on a daily basis, but I am back and you are the lesser for it

I would suggest that unless you have a reasonable argument, you should just stay silent and consider yourself "schooled".

This message I am responding to is not only intelligible but proves my point, which is you are a fool, uneducated and probably paid 80k a year to make others think you are not, bravo on the salary, but fail on the results.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

FYI I have stated before Survivalist77 is not a prepper, and is probably a Government troll,

But as we agree that freedom is what we stand for I invite his communist views and only plan to show them for what they are.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is my opinion, The U.S. Army is Rome. You can not defeat it, EVER, local cops, maybe, but the army? NO, the u.s.a is the only superpower on earth,if they come for you you are dead, period.All the fantasies of end of the world are just that, fantasy, secret code words are an extention of the fantasy. Groups of farmers or the like, do have a chance to live, that is why i prep. Mobs of a$$holes can be delt with, but if you think for even a minute, that you are gonna start some great utopia, with you in command, your a freakin nut, eat shat and die.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

oh, let me explain something else, that stupid e-7 is the guy who imlements the great and glorius plan, he's gonna kill you with his platoon, make no mistake, this guy lived ,and you are forked. He will KILL YOU , DEAD, NO SECOND PLACE ABOUT IT.


----------

